# Switch Happy Motorsports



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

what kind of hydraulis you guys run? and how much for a 3 pump settup all chrome, with hard lines to 86401 az? :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

lick on here 2 see pics














switch happy did the work on this car


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

this is done by switch happy


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 18 2007, 05:43 PM~8129122
> *what kind of hydraulis you guys run? and how much for a 3 pump settup all chrome, with hard lines to 86401 az? :biggrin:
> *


Call me at 562 631-0293 or PM me so we talk more about what you want


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER_@Jun 18 2007, 08:02 PM~8130623
> *lick on here 2 see pics
> 
> 
> ...


did a good job on my caddy


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

I m lovin the Caddy


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Jun 19 2007, 08:40 PM~8138240
> *I m lovin the Caddy
> *


THANKS IM PLEASED WITH THE WORK THAT SWITCH HAPPY DID TO THE TRUNK OF THE CADDY


----------



## laIVlife (Sep 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 18 2007, 01:04 PM~8127851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

What up peeps Thanks for the support


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks :thumbsup: switch happy motor sports


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Switch Happy, post up some pics of the Gangs To Grace 54' your working on!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

switch happy did this one to


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

switch happy did this one to


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

I gotta check you guys out...How big is lowride'n in Santa fe springs? Everytime I got visit my family I wonder where da rides at? They stay down the street from St Pius X ....They are kinda preppy though....So they would'nt know.... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

Switch Happy does great work. They have worked on all my cars. Thanks for the great work you guys have done. I will try to post pics as soon as I can. Thanks :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

we'll post pics as soon as i fix my camera


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

51 chevy was lift by switch happy


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Come on.. Just a sneak peek of our 54....... Please!! :biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Jul 1 2007, 10:41 PM~8215897
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :angry: I'll just come by the shop and check it out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 2 2007, 07:19 AM~8217522
> *:angry:  I'll just come by the shop and check it out!!! :biggrin:
> *


  dont forget your camera


----------



## mrgoodwrench (Jan 6, 2006)

you guys need nay custom decals..? Let me know, thanks!!


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

Are you guys by where Foss plating use to be?


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Jul 3 2007, 11:44 AM~8226227
> *Are you guys by where Foss plating use to be?
> *


  YES


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Jul 3 2007, 06:27 PM~8229602
> * YES
> *


ay homie u got a pm..


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 2 2007, 08:19 AM~8217522
> *:angry:   I'll just come by the shop and check it out!!! :biggrin:
> *


 I tried to upload the pic but the mega piz are to big i will try again


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

how much for powerballs?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Stopped by the shop!!! Here is a quick pic of the 54 setup!!!










:0 :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:cheesy: more cars that are lifted by switch happy


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

nice pictures


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EDDIE65SS (Jul 13, 2007)

What's up fellas, how's my 65 doing??? I know your hooking it up!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

they worked on my 1970 impala,switch happy really do good work, hard to find a good shop you can trust :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Jul 16 2007, 07:54 PM~8323106
> *they worked on my 1970 impala,switch happy really do good work, hard to find a good shop you can trust :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## adjustable (Jul 3, 2007)

These guys are the best!!! thanks Alex for all the help...My 67 Caprice is coming soon.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by adjustable_@Jul 18 2007, 09:15 AM~8335904
> *These guys are the best!!! thanks Alex for all the help...My 67 Caprice is coming soon.
> *


OOH was that you frame I saw there????


----------



## adjustable (Jul 3, 2007)

no...car is coming to the shop for some rework...Big ups to Alex and Dre!!!
God is Good!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by adjustable_@Jul 18 2007, 01:54 PM~8338111
> *no...car is coming to the shop for some rework...Big ups to Alex and Dre!!!
> God is Good!!!!!
> *


When I was there dropping off the 65 from our club they had a 67 Caprice frame that they were doing a full wrap!! 

And you are correct...... God is Good!!!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

the best work i agree im happy with my hydros


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Jul 18 2007, 07:49 PM~8340808
> *the best work i agree im happy with my hydros
> *


happy with switch happy


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER_@Jun 24 2007, 07:44 PM~8168288
> *switch happy did this one to
> 
> 
> ...


where did u get that color power wire for the batts


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## EDDIE65SS (Jul 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

If you want to see some of Switch Happy's work, come on out to the Gangs To Grace Cruisenight this Sunday....


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

suave al thanks


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 23 2007, 07:38 PM~8374767
> *If you want to see some of Switch Happy's work, come on out to the Gangs To Grace Cruisenight this Sunday....
> *


you know ill be there


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

switch happy :thumbsup:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

time for a bigger hop stick


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Jul 30 2007, 09:57 PM~8432859
> *time for a bigger hop stick
> *


I think so.... It will keep Mikey out from under cars......


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Jul 30 2007, 09:57 PM~8432859
> *time for a bigger hop stick
> *


ill do the wheels :biggrin: 
yeah g2g hop was no joke.
poor old stick couldnt hang


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlpemS4RhiU

Yes it time for a new stick, check out Mikey trying to change the oil..... :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 31 2007, 05:52 PM~8440371
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlpemS4RhiU
> 
> Yes it time for a new stick, check out Mikey trying to change the oil..... :biggrin:
> *


i thought mikey was done for.
looks like i still owe him those 200$ hahaha
:biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

new hopp stick coming soon its gonna have a potatoe chip dispenser too


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 305KingCadillac (Jul 1, 2007)

miami


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Next show Aug. 19 !! :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Got the Hop Stick ready...............................


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

The 6 five rides smooth, damm it was a big differance!! 

The 5 four looks good can't wait to see it fully painted!!!

Keep up the good work!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks al and 

thanks for the support


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt:wave: 
sup Switch Happy

when you gonna come get this euro clip dre??? :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

we might not be able to make this one it's gonna be close


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Aug 16 2007, 10:04 PM~8573538
> *we might not be able to make this one it's gonna be close
> *


I hope your not talking to me!!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 18 2007, 08:32 PM~8585816
> *I hope your not talking to me!!!!
> *


I guess you were.......


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

yes i was, sorry but we had to work, 

somebody's got to pay the bills


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

yes i was, sorry but we had to work, 

somebody's got to pay the bills


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

what up ben


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

what up dre.
i swear i think ima go to the dmv tomorrow.!!!
:nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

79caddyman Today, 05:06 PM | | Post #99 

O.G.Bender

Posts: 1,684
Joined: Apr 2005
From: L.A.
Car Club: _*none*_

:0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 22 2007, 04:08 PM~8618455
> *79caddyman  Today, 05:06 PM    |  | Post #99
> 
> O.G.Bender
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

switch happy built! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 22 2007, 05:15 PM~8618505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 all you need in the back window is a DISTINGUISHED plaque.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 22 2007, 04:16 PM~8618510
> *:0
> *



nah i want a gold plaque! :biggrin: 

dre knows whats up!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Aug 22 2007, 05:16 PM~8618516
> *nah i want a gold plaque! :biggrin:
> 
> dre knows whats up!
> *


ill get it gold for you.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

im coo


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

good luck ben , that car looks dam good, another switch happy car
just let me finish it up


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Aug 23 2007, 07:32 PM~8628624
> *good luck ben ,  that car looks dam good, another switch happy car
> just let me finish it up
> *



:biggrin: yeah imagine when the secret pump goes in! :0


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

Theres only one plaque that needs to go back up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uffin:  :thumbsup: 

Whats up BEN!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@Aug 24 2007, 11:37 PM~8637083
> *Theres only one plaque that needs to go back up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uffin:    :thumbsup:
> 
> Whats up BEN!
> *


im waitin for my elusive plauqe!!!!
:biggrin: :dunno: :nicoderm: :werd: 
sup ELUSIVE VP!!!!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

you know i aint goin no where!!!


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

cool


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Alex, here is a sample of the teal for the 54


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

SWITCH HAPPY SPECIALS COMING SOON :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt switch happy and eddies cadillac they done!


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

> Theres only one plaque that needs to go back up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uffin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> :cheesy: hey ben does that mean that once you get that secret pump in your going to need a extra bumper


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> > Theres only one plaque that needs to go back up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! uffin:  :thumbsup:
> >
> > :cheesy: hey ben does that mean that once you get that secret pump in your going to need a extra bumper
> 
> ...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

the car broke 

i need a ambulance haaha!
and one of my cylinders looks like a boomerang hahahah.
damn.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

and i snapped a key  ha oh shit


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

switch happy!
top notch work homies


TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

uffin:  :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## AREA 51 KUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2007)

HEY GUYS THIS IS AREA 51 KUSTOMS WE JUST HERE SENDING OUT OUR RESPECTS TO YOU ALL 


PRE. JORGE ENRIQUEZ


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey caddyman got my 67 at the shop


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@Sep 11 2007, 06:46 PM~8769538
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## PlayWitIt (May 31, 2007)

haha

i love the company name


----------



## buffitout (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Ben_@Sep 14 2007, 09:20 AM~8789368
> *yea! it's alrite but wat can it do! if ti aint ryderz hydraulics it aint shit! ryderz cc and ryderz hydros 4 life! bakersfield no it!
> *


leave now


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Buick72 (Sep 8, 2007)

main st. and fremont what,s up ALHAMBA!! That town just brings back good memories. Cool City


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

switch happy end summer blowout F,B,S,S. 6 batt. 6 switches starting at $ 2,000 .


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up Elusive, going to EPICS???


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Sep 22 2007, 09:16 PM~8849981
> *switch happy end summer blowout F,B,S,S. 6 batt. 6 switches starting at $ 2,000 .
> *



TTT


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

Whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

Whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

Whats up :thumbsup:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

whats up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elusive(VP)_@Oct 11 2007, 03:27 PM~8979332
> *whats up!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Jesus..... :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive(VP) (Dec 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 11 2007, 04:20 PM~8980268
> *Jesus..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Alex, What car do you want next?? Eddie's 65 or my 68.....


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm going to paint my 67 then I'll do your 68 see u at the show.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AREA 51 KUSTOMS (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What's up S.H. Missed you last week!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

switch happy  

:wave: 

whats up everyone.


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Nov 10 2007, 05:09 AM~9196820
> *switch happy
> 
> :wave:
> ...


whats up :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER_@Nov 12 2007, 05:59 PM~9212721
> *whats up  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

oh snap
ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

back bumperin nonstop or what


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Dec 3 2007, 12:31 PM~9363081
> *
> *


Where you been????

How's the 67 going???


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

hey alex 
whats yours and dre's shirt size


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

hno: sorry i aint been at the shop ive been colorsanding and buffin the black lac

looks all chiney
and theres a purple pearl hahha

i swear ill be over there soon!


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

What up peeps


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER_@Jun 24 2007, 07:44 PM~8168288
> *switch happy did this one to
> 
> 
> ...


nice looking set-up


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

switch happy


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS SWITCH HAPPY FROM THE QUEEN


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Queen ,Merry Christmas to and ur family
were gonna try to do it big in 08


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

merry chrimas to switch happy and the elusive family 
http://s98.photobucket.com/albums/l266/ang...ent=6y9zou1.jpg


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

merry chrismas to swithc happy and the ELUSIVE family


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Dec 19 2007, 10:58 PM~9489717
> *Thanks Queen ,Merry Christmas to and ur family
> were gonna try to do it big in 08
> *


thats the spirit dre yup 08 gonna be great


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

happy new years


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks al merry christmas to you and your family


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

merry christmas eveyone!
see you on new years


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:cheesy: HI how is everyone doing? Long time no see or hear from the family
hope everone is doing good. see everone in the new year  
happy hoildays


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

You guys going to Majestics on the 1st....


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER (Sep 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@Dec 28 2007, 09:16 AM~9549865
> *:cheesy: HI how is everyone doing?  Long time no see or hear from the family
> hope everone is doing good. see everone in the new year
> happy hoildays
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Dec 28 2007, 04:56 PM~9552333
> *You guys going to Majestics on the 1st....
> *


  yes see you there


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

good-time at the show


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 6 2008, 05:35 PM~9622715
> *:werd:
> *


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER_@Dec 19 2007, 11:20 PM~9489895
> *merry chrismas to swithc happy and the ELUSIVE family
> 
> 
> ...




I wish I had a Caddi like that  :werd:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

hahahahaha damn i wish i really had a beard like that!


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Jan 8 2008, 09:58 AM~9638739
> *I wish I had a Caddi like that    :werd:
> *


thank you


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

lets play with this one! :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey Ben I hear ur going to sell r cadi talk to me will put som paint and get mor 4 it


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin: yeah i wanna sell it.
i should take it down there when there is time and we should sell it


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt S H


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey Alex, how is the 67 going'n??? Ready for the 8????


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

thats a nice pic of team ALEX!

ttt


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

not done with the 67 yet give me about 2 weeks AL then we will do that 68


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i seen the 67 on sunday!
it changed colors on me!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Jan 24 2008, 09:11 PM~9777545
> *not done with the 67 yet give me about 2 weeks AL then we will do that 68
> *


That's is perfect timing!! Thanks!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

TTT I think


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

sup dre


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

R&D
woooooooooo!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Say it so Alex.....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Next week, the 68 gets in the shop!!!!! Can't wait!!!

1 Step... Lifts  


Switch Happy Motorsports has some great deals right now, hit them up before the tax rush...


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

My 68 is in the hands of the experts at Switch Happy!! Should get it back next week.... All ready to go!! 3 Wheel action, layin frame :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Feb 19 2008, 08:14 PM~9982318
> *My 68 is in the hands of the experts at Switch Happy!!  Should get it back next week....  All ready to go!!  3 Wheel action, layin frame :biggrin:
> *


oh snap i saw it yesterday


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Feb 27 2008, 05:01 PM~10044401
> *oh snap i saw it yesterday
> *


I saw it today!!!! :biggrin: 



































A bomb that they just airbaged...



















Advertisement!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1stLady_@Jul 11 2007, 09:40 PM~8288205
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SOME NICE SHIT HOMIE


----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 10 2008, 02:17 PM~9659150
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IS IT FOR SALE HOMIE


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

HOW MUCH TO BAG A GLASSHOUSE THANKS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-house74+Feb 28 2008, 11:45 PM~10055918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Couple hours pick up my ride!! Can't wait...
:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Get Happy, With Switch Happy!!!

Lay'n Low









Rid'n High









Big 3









The Setup


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

nice!


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

nothing like making someone smile SWITCH HAPPY !!!


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05+Mar 9 2008, 06:28 PM~10128421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Mar 10 2008, 10:46 PM~10140030
> *nothing like making someone smile SWITCH HAPPY !!!
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

[/quote]
nice! get that shit etched deep on the other side that way it looks cut in and floating on the inside!


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

hmmm 
i wonder if dre is still gonna kick my ass!? hno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 12 2008, 05:20 PM~10153768
> *hmmm
> i wonder if dre is still gonna kick my ass!? hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 13 2008, 08:28 PM~10163448
> *:0
> :0
> *



i was supposed to get some stickers made and i lagged and forgot and didnt call him so yeah im sure hes a lil pissed :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 13 2008, 08:41 PM~10163575
> *i was supposed to get some stickers made and i lagged and forgot and didnt call him so yeah im sure hes a lil pissed  :biggrin:
> *


Were those the sticker that held up me getting my car.....


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 14 2008, 07:37 AM~10166044
> *Were those the sticker that held up me getting my car.....
> *



:0 my bad


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 14 2008, 07:59 PM~10171389
> *:0 my bad
> *



That's cool!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 14 2008, 08:01 PM~10171408
> *That's cool!!
> *


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Well caddy, it looks like your ass is grass... :0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i know


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Mar 18 2008, 10:03 PM~10202526
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :angry:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt 


SH


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Whats the address and phone number???

What hours are you guys opened???


----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)

i need prices ,who do i pm to give them the info


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562+Mar 27 2008, 07:09 PM~10271882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't got the address, but call Alex his number is 562-631-0293
They are at the shop most afternoons till evening..

PM Alex his screen name is Elusive, he the man you can find his post a few pages back....

They do great work!!


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

8129 Secura wy. Santa fe Springs . hrs. 11 am to 7 pm . mon.-sat. every other sunday.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Mar 29 2008, 05:15 PM~10285385
> *
> *


This is a true Switch Happy car


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy: the mad mikey mobile!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy: the mad mikey mobile!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Apr 1 2008, 03:26 PM~10309390
> *:cheesy: the mad mikey mobile!!! :cheesy:
> *


Relax no stuttering !!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Apr 1 2008, 05:58 PM~10310665
> *Relax no stuttering !!!
> *



haha


TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

this one?


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

now thats a tru blue


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

haha


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

what in the world made you put that up


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

just bumping the topic


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't thing the trunk is that big to hold me and big Jesse!!!


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:uh: :0


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

sup fellaz


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

up top !


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## area51kustoms (May 1, 2008)

MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO SWITCH HAPPY FROM AREA 51 KUSTOMS


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

when and why did you take that picture hahaha

caught slippin i guess


----------



## area51kustoms (May 1, 2008)

lol i have had that pic for awhile lol .... you was slipping 


but WE LOVE YOU BENDER LOL


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

just finished a 64 chevy with air bag will get pic up soon


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Apr 16 2008, 11:53 PM~10435833
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still cant get that ugly car to work? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 3 2008, 12:24 AM~10785380
> *still cant get that ugly car to work? :0  :biggrin:
> *


Your just mad cause I won't trade you for your ugly Caddy.....

:0


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jun 3 2008, 05:35 AM~10786014
> *Your just mad cause I won't trade you for your ugly Caddy.....
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## emhomie626 (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Jun 2 2008, 08:55 PM~10784034
> * just finished a 64 chevy with air bag will get pic up soon
> *


what up! G2GAL REFERRED ME TO U! I GOT A 68 LIKE HIS. I NEED A PRICE ON SOME BATTERIES, FRONT CYLINDERS AND O-RING KIT FOR OTHER 2 CYLINDERS.
THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)




----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@May 10 2008, 11:33 PM~10626804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+May 10 2008, 11:45 PM~10626864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

Just dropped off my ride at switch happy motorsports going to do alot of work for me will post up after pics when I get my ride back :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

oh snap!


----------



## 1stLady (Jun 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Jun 10 2008, 08:35 PM~10842436
> *
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## G-house74 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Jun 10 2008, 08:35 PM~10842436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for a air bag set up for a glasshouse


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

We have a comp. kit 200 psi. FBSS for 2,800 installed.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

YOU KNOW!!!


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

ttt go lakers!!!!!!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Jun 15 2008, 08:52 PM~10876455
> *ttt go lakers!!!!!!
> *



lakers got lucky!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Jun 12 2008, 10:31 PM~10859769
> *We have a comp. kit 200 psi. FBSS for 2,800 installed.
> *


HEY SWITH HAPPY. I SAW YOUR PEXIGLASS BACK PLATES ON G2G's 68 IMPALA. HOW MUCH FOR A PAIR AND DO YOU SELL THEM PLANE SO I CAN DO MY OWN CUSTOM ENGRAVING? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Jun 17 2008, 02:11 PM~10889942
> *HEY SWITH HAPPY. I SAW YOUR PEXIGLASS BACK PLATES ON G2G's 68 IMPALA. HOW MUCH FOR A PAIR AND DO YOU SELL THEM PLANE SO I CAN DO MY OWN CUSTOM ENGRAVING? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Does Switch Happy ever throw or sponsor any shows???


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

used to do gangs to grace
the hop that is.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob-63ss_@Jun 10 2008, 01:23 PM~10839541
> *Just dropped off my ride at switch happy motorsports going to do alot of work for me will post up after pics when I get my ride back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Wheres Switch Happy located???


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Santa fe Springs


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0 :wave:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah I know Santa Fe Springs but the address???


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 23 2008, 08:52 AM~10930886
> *Yeah I know Santa Fe Springs but the address???
> *


X2!


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

8129 Secura way Santa Fe Springs


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

Can this car join Elusive CC ? Because it's in my driveway. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Really


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

mikey i just found out about a "HOT" deal on a 68 impala custom you interested hit me up


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks for the info i will stop by the shop we will talk then.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

what part of sfs are you guys located?


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

off washington and sorenson


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

Done by: Switch Happy Motorsprots


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

Switch Happy Motorsports - Santa Fe Springs, CA. 562-631-0293


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

oh snap some pics!
clean.


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Looking good mikey :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

here you go dre.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11113119

all the info you need for you motor swap!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

hno: she works again!


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

about time when do i get to see it :biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Jul 19 2008, 12:02 PM~11127474
> *about time when do i get to see it :biggrin:
> *


whenever ill be at the shop today :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

The Goblin!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy: TTT


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

Grandma Carmen 95 and still cruzin.....


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

no one is too old to cruz.


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks Al nice pics of my goblin and the other cars too.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

some more Switch Happy cars....


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

nice!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

hello FAMILY wanted to say hi, next week on sunday on the 7th the cholo DJ is having a car show/ fundraiser for attorney fees, I myself am planning to go.
its in lakewood off of clark PM me. late start early finish. we can roll in together or meet up MIKEY


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

wahts up mikey :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER SGV_@Sep 1 2008, 10:58 PM~11494996
> *wahts up mikey :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


how are we doing ? did u guys have a good weekend, :wave:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Sep 2 2008, 07:46 PM~11502924
> *how are we doing ? did u guys have a good weekend, :wave:
> *


yes


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: whats up!!!

im alive again


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 3 2008, 09:46 AM~11506572
> *:thumbsup: whats up!!!
> 
> im alive again
> *


Is that supposed to be news somehow that statement DID NOT brighten my day :barf:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Sep 4 2008, 04:30 PM~11519988
> *Is that supposed to be news somehow that statement                                          DID NOT brighten my day :barf:
> *


well it wasnt really news just an update! :cheesy: 
oh and i aint gonna make it to the thing tomorrow.
i got bored and took everything outta my trunk so i can clean it and have been laggin due to lazyness! :uh:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 6 2008, 02:25 PM~11535786
> *well it wasnt really news just an update! :cheesy:
> oh and i aint gonna make it to the thing tomorrow.
> i got bored and took everything outta my trunk so i can clean it and have been laggin due to lazyness! :uh:
> *


hey ben, it was cool just hung out and made new friends, are you gonna clean it or just wipe up the oil!! if you need help i got monday evenings free till 7:00pm then i gotta be home or i get locked out.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Sep 7 2008, 06:22 PM~11542604
> *hey ben, it was cool just hung out and made new friends, are you gonna clean it or just wipe up the oil!!  if you need help i got monday evenings free till 7:00pm then i gotta be home or i get locked out.
> *



if you wanna help id appreciate it. :biggrin: 
everythiungs going back in.
minus motors :angry:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

HEY WHATS UP


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 11 2008, 05:00 PM~11579370
> *HEY WHATS UP
> *


you gonna go to elysian in 10 days??


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Sep 11 2008, 05:16 PM~11580049
> *you gonna go to elysian in 10 days??
> *


ill be there uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AZTEK SOLDIER SGV_@Sep 11 2008, 09:14 PM~11582255
> *ill be there  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

you know im ready to roll :wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :420:


----------



## rob-63ss (Jun 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elusive_@Sep 29 2008, 10:03 PM~11734391
> *
> *


hey alex hit me up


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:uh: this guy

haha fatand loving it what a fool!


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

the TRU BLUE monte is only a garage door AWAY


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

this guy


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Oct 10 2008, 11:28 PM~11836486
> *the TRU BLUE monte is only a garage door AWAY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:0 

sup goblin!


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

was up peoples trying to get ready for the shows coming up


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Oct 25 2008, 09:58 AM~11970608
> *was up peoples trying to get ready for the shows coming up
> *


was up ELUSIVE :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

what up guy :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

i need some adjusting let me know when i can sneek in :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Dec 23 2008, 11:13 PM~12513580
> *T T T
> *


You're fat alright!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

THATS THE NICEST THING U SAID 2 ME! MERRY CHRISTMAS TO U N YOUR FAMILY :wave:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

Merry Xmas to you & youre family


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Dec 24 2008, 04:09 PM~12519108
> *You're fat alright!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



hahaha


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Dec 27 2008, 11:07 PM~12541432
> *hahaha
> *


YOU have NO room to talk :buttkick:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:wave: :wave: WHATS UP MIKEY


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Dec 30 2008, 09:12 AM~12559420
> *:wave:  :wave: WHATS UP MIKEY
> *


whats happening hey is it done yet or am i still on the waiting list :biggrin:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

YOUR STILL ON THE WAITING LIST MAYBE N ABOUT 6 MONTHS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Dec 30 2008, 08:14 PM~12564463
> *YOUR STILL ON THE WAITING LIST MAYBE N ABOUT 6 MONTHS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HAha Very funny you know i can make some phone calls and move that thing outside and park it by that blue caddy!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :guns:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Dec 30 2008, 10:47 PM~12566351
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


NEVER underestimate the POWER</span>of the <span style=\'color:blue\'>TRU BLUE MONTE CARLO


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEAR
to my SWITCH HAPPY FAMILY


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Dec 30 2008, 09:26 PM~12565373
> *HAha Very funny you know i can make some phone calls and move that thing outside and park it by that blue caddy!!!!!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :guns:
> *



hahahahaha mikey tryna make power moves! :cheesy:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

damn i need to take my ass over there to start sandin a lil sumthin sumthin


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 4 2009, 03:40 AM~12600063
> *hahahahaha mikey tryna make power moves! :cheesy:
> *


PRAY you can at least LICK my plate


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

where did everybody go i stopped by after work, you guys went on a parts run and didn't want me to go
i see how it is


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Jan 5 2009, 10:08 PM~12617968
> *PRAY you can at least LICK my plate
> *


 :0 how dare you! :angry: 




its ok mines 3 wheels  
and and and and im not scared to hop mine :0


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Jan 7 2009, 05:16 PM~12636120
> *where did everybody go i stopped by after work, you guys went on a parts run and didn't want me to go
> i see how it is
> *


maybe nobody wanted you to get all hostile on them! :angry:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 7 2009, 07:28 PM~12637360
> *:0 how dare you!  :angry:
> its ok mines 3 wheels
> and and and and im not scared to hop mine  :0
> *


never was scared just didn't know how without embarrasing myself :yes:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Jan 8 2009, 12:53 PM~12643667
> *never was scared just didn't know how without embarrasing myself :yes:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jan 5 2009, 09:28 PM~12618179
> *:0
> *



HEY ALEX I NEED TO GET AT YOU ON SOME PRICES FOR FRAME WORK


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Jan 9 2009, 01:16 AM~12650632
> *HEY ALEX I NEED TO GET AT YOU ON SOME PRICES FOR FRAME WORK
> *


Give him a call 
562-631-0293


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

Future Elusive member already getting into Living the Lowlife with Vida


----------



## builder-in-trainin (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Dec 27 2008, 01:01 PM~12537490
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by builder-in-trainin_@Jan 22 2009, 09:18 PM~12787846
> *:wave:
> *



as a wise catipillar once said.....


whooooooo.........are YOU???


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :wave: :dunno:


----------



## LILPHATANDLOVINGIT (Jan 31, 2009)

TTTMFT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTT


----------



## builder-in-trainin (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 24 2009, 01:03 AM~12799844
> *as a wise catipillar once said.....
> whooooooo.........are YOU???
> *


I have an IMPALA 1962 i got it from my uncle he WAS the original owner
the paint is still good ( i think it is) how much for front back and side to side
complete set up


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Jan 25 2009, 10:48 AM~12809017
> *TTT  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :dunno:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Feb 6 2009, 11:34 PM~12932263
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WHATS UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 7 2009, 08:09 AM~12933711
> *WHATS UP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


waitng for a good look on a certain 64


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Feb 8 2009, 09:26 AM~12940844
> *waitng for a good look on a certain 64
> *


what 64 would that be?

oh did you mean the TREEEEE


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :twak:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

got coils for a v6


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

front - back S2S starts at 1,800 . 4 batt 2pump 4 dumps. coils 4 a v6 what ?


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

what coil are good for a chevy wagon with a v6 pre cut coil
reds pumps


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Feb 11 2009, 01:18 PM~12974373
> *what 64 would that be?
> 
> oh did you mean the TREEEEE
> ...


ok I meant the piece of junk that is sitting in my spot, IT"S my turn, my car is the head turner and it's time for a cosmetic tune-up
is this a better statement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)

2ton coil will ride nice but if u want 2 hopp 3.5 ton both wil have 2 be cut 2 fit.


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

:twak: :dunno: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Feb 13 2009, 09:57 PM~12999380
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


was that for me. this is why i like hanging out with you. cause you so funny 
NOW HURRY UP AND GET OUT OF MY SPOT If I wanted excuses I would have MARRIED you :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :loco:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

are they pre cut coil in 3.5 ton do you know how many turn it has and how tall they are


----------



## phatandlovingit (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Feb 14 2009, 12:17 AM~13000095
> *was that for me. this is why i like hanging out with you. cause  you so funny
> NOW HURRY UP AND GET OUT OF MY SPOT  If I wanted excuses I would have MARRIED you    :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LILPHATANDLOVINGIT (Jan 31, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mikey's75monte_@Feb 13 2009, 06:08 PM~12996954
> *ok I meant the piece of junk that is sitting in my spot, IT"S my turn, my car is the head turner and it's time for a  cosmetic tune-up
> is this a better statement!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sorry mikey i think IM in your spot!
hahaha its ok im sorry to hear people turn there heads away when they see your car :biggrin: :0


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Feb 17 2009, 09:19 PM~13034999
> *sorry mikey i think IM in your spot!
> hahaha its ok im sorry to hear people turn there heads away when they see your car  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YES your correct people would rather look at youre caddy 
than look at a car 
BUILT BY
PAINTED by
HYD BUILT by
SWITCH HAPPY MOTOR SPORTS


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatandlovingit_@Jan 25 2009, 10:48 AM~12809017
> *TTT  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :dunno:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT

Rolling my 68.... Switch Happy Equip'd!!


----------



## Mikey's75monte (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## builder-in-trainin (Jan 12, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*How much for batts???*


----------



## AZTEK SOLDIER SGV (Sep 2, 2008)

ttt


----------

